# Berry Large Cutthroat



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow I always knew they were in there!!

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=12829358


----------



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

I saw that. That is one huge cut!!


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

should have been released


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

Massive fish though. I don't think the cutthroats fight well at all. I'm sure that one did.


----------



## Zedhead (May 4, 2010)

This just makes me think...was that the biggest one in there...or are there others lurking around? Hmmm.....


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

oh im sure there is more of those hogs in there


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW :shock:


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Sure am glad to see an old man like that catch that fish. Bet he has put in his dues and that was after many long years of work. Good for him.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

That thing is massive!! Makes me wish i could get up there more often.


----------



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

Did you see someone just caught another one!!

Where were they when I was there a couple of weeks ago?

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=13020236


----------

